# Micro ferrets



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know anything about micro ferrets? Only heard about them recently.

Many thanks

Kerry


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

They'll just be small whippet type ferrets, or malnourished kits! :whistling2:
Except of course you'll pay about £40 extra for the word 'micro'.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

from what i gather there the working ferret of the moment, personaly i dont understand why but thats another story entirely. LoveForLizards is right though, expect a larger than average price tag for a much smaller than average ferret. the one micro ferret iv met really was tiny, not much bigger than a 6 week old kit. didnt get chance to hold it but the owner said he was a bit bitey. not that all micros will be bitey but you have to allow for something to give when your breeding specificly for size.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

I havent heard of these to be honest.

Make sure you fully research them as they sound like they could open up a whole world of health problem! : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> from what i gather there the working ferret of the moment, personaly i dont understand why but thats another story entirely. LoveForLizards is right though, expect a larger than average price tag for a much smaller than average ferret. the one micro ferret iv met really was tiny, not much bigger than a 6 week old kit. didnt get chance to hold it but the owner said he was a bit bitey. not that all micros will be bitey but you have to allow for something to give when your breeding specificly for size.


For some reason everybody likes their working ferrets absolutely tiny, I personally have had no issues working small hobs and large jills, providing they are at a good weight and motivated there shouldn't be any issues working larger ferrets, unless they literally are too big to work the burrows.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Micro ferrets are normally inbred for there size and come with a whole host of health problems, we had a tiny micro hob turned in from a guy as he was very aggressive. He died very young and the vets findings concluded his organs had actually outgrew his tiny frame.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a tiny girl years ago, Sandy, who was only 11ozs as an adult.
She wasnt' aggressive at all but only got to around 7 years old before she died.

I now have some tiny girls that are around 12-14ozs, they have both had one single kitt this year, both kitts are healthy. One is going to be average size but the other one is absolutely tiny.
All my tiny ferrets have lovely temperaments though so I have no idea if the temperament is affected by their size.
As for health my Sandy was helathy throughout her life but as I say only made 7 years old.

I haven't bred specifically for 'tinies' and all my girls are being speyed this year.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

I remember Sandy, she was adorable.

Small ferrets have always come about but now these micro ferrets are being bred specifically for size. If consistant small litters are being thrown then the likelyhood of the micros carrying lethal genes are obvious.

The chap we got the tiny hob from was breeding micros he also admitted to inbreeding for them, hence the problems he was having with whole litters dying and agression.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

I cant find any information on them. I was just really curious does anyone have any pics.

Kerry


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's no good inbreeding for them....

My Jills are just naturally small from 'normal' litters, I bred them to a totally unrelated hob of normal size as well.
I agree that there is probably something going on with the inbred micros though.

I have no idea why my two only had one kitt in their litters as they were well over 9 months, one being a year already, when they had the litter.

My Sandy was lush wasn't she?
Her kitts grew to normal size from both litters she had though.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

we have a ferret who is very very small, her mum died when they where 3 or so weeks old and they where all hand fed, she almost died quite a few times but we kept her alive! shes now (at 18months) smaller than a few of our 9 week kitts. all her siblings continued to grow to a normal size. 

she really is diddy though.


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

Saxon, it must be a funny year as my gills had very small litters this year, another thing I noticed is that the seemed to come into season about a month later than normal which suprised me considering the summer this year was better than the last few!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a male he is the sweetest kindest ferret ever.


----------



## Markie67 (Aug 9, 2014)

E=LoveForLizards;6743976]They'll just be small whippet type ferrets, or malnourished kits! :whistling2:
Except of course you'll pay about £40 extra for the word 'micro'.[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much , for years ive been telling people that the word "micro-ferret" is just a sales pitch


----------



## glenashdown1 (1 mo ago)

LoveForLizards said:


> For some reason everybody likes their working ferrets absolutely tiny, I personally have had no issues working small hobs and large jills, providing they are at a good weight and motivated there shouldn't be any issues working larger ferrets, unless they literally are too big to work the burrows.


You don't sound like you have hunted / worked with big ferrets to me lol . It because they usually kill the rabbit eat a bit huddle up under it and go to sleep , yes we use finders and not often they get lost but no one wants to spend half there day digging and it can also lose you your rights on the land because the farmer will not like his land dug up even more lol . Small girls are the best at chasing the rabbits into the nets ....

Having said this I am totaly against micro, there just not natural and there is a lot of inbreeding in there bloodlines , they host a hole load of different problems from violence to breathing to bone and organ malfunctions, hearing problems ,everything ...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You know you are replying to a post made over TWELVE years ago !


----------

